

Alchemist v1.0 is released – Elixir Tooling Integration Into Emacs - samueltonini
http://erlangcentral.org/alchemist-v1-0-is-released-elixir-tooling-integration-into-emacs/#.VX_e5GYeCT8.hackernews

======
kungfooguru
Maybe better to just link to
[https://github.com/tonini/alchemist.el/releases/tag/v1.0.0](https://github.com/tonini/alchemist.el/releases/tag/v1.0.0)

~~~
samueltonini
Thanks <3

------
raindev
The link leads to a non existent article :|

~~~
duncan_bayne
Fine on Firefox, Linux Mint 17.1.

